# Toddler waking for hours in the middle of the night



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

My son is almost two. He has been doing this sporadically (averaging 2-3 times a week) for as long as I can remember.

He always wakes 2-5 times a night to nurse, which is fine with me. But some nights, he wakes up and is awake for two or three hours at a time. He doesn't want to play, and is generally willing to nurse the whole time he's up, but I really don't like this. I can function well without sleep, but I would love to find a way to prevent sitting up for hours in the middle of the night with his beady little eyes staring at me.









My daughter was a poor sleeper too, so I know it will get better, and I know it's at least in the range of normal, but gah! My daughter didn't co-sleep and I had high hopes the co-sleeping would help a little at least.

I'm not sure exactly what I'm looking for, but I've been sitting up for two hours for the second night in a row, and I guess I'd appreciate anything at this point . . . sympathy, suggestions, something better than "Fresh Prince of Bel Air" repeats to occupy my time







. . . anything.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh dear. I hear you!

Here are some things that might help:

- Move bedtime later
- Make sure he eats a big snack before bed (he might not nurse as often, or might sleep better if he's waking hungry)
- Make sure there is nothing in the room that is moving (ceiling fan) or lit up to catch his attention and cause him to wake fully
- Make sure the room's not too hot or too cold
- Examine potential physical issues: teething? tummy upset?
- Is he going through any milestones? Even learning how to say one new word mucks up my toddler's sleep.
- If you're sleeping right next to him and there's room, try scooting back a little so he's not right up against you. Some little ones do better when they have more room to move around.
- Put a glider right next to the bed and when he wakes and can't go back down, try moving to the glider with him. Sometimes the motion can help our LO get back to sleep easier than lying in bed nursing.

I hope one of those things can help. If it's a milestone issue then I'm afraid only time will fix that. But if it's a physical, routine, and/or environmental issue, those can be addressed, hopefully.

Good luck, Mama. YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!!


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

You are definitely not alone!









Last Sunday, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday nights were like that for me. ds is going through 2 year molars and he is getting over a sinus infection so I am chalking those nights up to those factors.

I felt as exhausted as I did when he was a newborn!

I have no suggestions. when ds does this I just let him be up. Usually he will just sit in bed in the dark staring at me or trying to convince me to get up to color or play cars or turn on the "backyards" or the "mouse." I keep telling him "it is time to sleep, lay down now!"

So I'm sorry I can only offer commiseration!

Have another


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
I would love to find a way to prevent sitting up for hours in the middle of the night with his beady little eyes staring at me.


















: I have no advice, but the visual I got from this made me laugh so hard! too funny!

My DS just turned 2, and all I have to offer is that hopefully someday we can look back endearingly at all the oh-so-frustrating things our toddlers do!


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!

One thing that I do that I probably shouldn't is get up to nurse him. I don't like nursing laying down, so we usually go sit in the living room with the tv on low. Maybe I will try without the tv for awhile, as it's only on for my benefit.

A later bedtime seems to help as well . . . last night he was awake about 45 minutes later than usual, and he slept really well. He only woke up once. Of course, he was wide awake at 5:45am, but I can handle that better than being up for hours in the middle of the night.

He is working on some milestones -- suddenly talking up a storm and getting very interested in pottying at the same time. A couple nights when he awoke, he was very anxious to have his diaper changed (something we don't typically do at night).

DP let me sleep in yesterday. I got some much needed rest!


----------



## Way Up North (Sep 15, 2007)

My dd has done this for SO long. It kicks up with milestones and teething. We don't muck with bedtime, because it doesn't help (at our house) and ends up witha more sleep deprived kiddo. The *only* thing that will work and only short term for us is to drop the afternoon nap and then she tends to consolidate the night sleep better. It tends to come and pass again for a while, but it is terribly exhausting and frustrating!*hugs*
This last bout has passed, but we were about to go to gating her into her room with books and her lamp (she is 2.5) as she doesn't care if we are up with her~ she just wants to party!

L


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
I don't like nursing laying down, so we usually go sit in the living room with the tv on low. Maybe I will try without the tv for awhile, as it's only on for my benefit.

There's your problem right there, IMO. Ds has never stayed awake during the night and I think that's really helped by our 'no talking. no getting out of bed' policy. I stopped getting out of bed when he was 6 weeks old. I just think it's too disruptive to their sleep cycles.


----------

